# How much do I tip the groomer?



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll be picking Gigi up from the groomers in an hour or so and have no idea how much to tip the groomer since I've never taken a dog to a groomer before. I'll be charged $45 for this groom. What is a reasonable tip for me to leave if I love the groom?


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

If the groomer is self employed, then there's really no reason to tip. But if otherwise, I usually always do 15-20% for any kind of tipping.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

No, she's not self employed. Thank you!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Right or wrong i usually do a 5-10$ tip depending on the quality. All the groomers ive used are self employed, and i still tip the same.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

I am self employed and still get tips. I just don't understand why the owner should not be tipped. We hardly make any money after all the expenses. When I had employess they made more than me in salary. 
I guess everyone has there own opinion. 
I don't get tipped from every customer but at Christmas I get a lot of gifts and tips. $5.00 is nice to get as a tip.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Tipping ANY groomer regardless if they are self employed or not is always a nice thing to do and we appreciate it very much. I always remember tipping clients and will often squeeze them in on days I know i'm about full..or that last minute Christmas Eve groom spot... so tipping is always appreciated!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, she did a great job. I ended up giving her $10. And I do agree that I think everyone should get tipped.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> If the groomer is self employed, then there's really no reason to tip.


REALLY???? WHY is that? 

You know, this subject really pisses me off. Now, it's not that I rely on tips as a part of my income, but they are nice to get and it's even nicer to know that I am appreciated by my clients. What irritates me is the above statement and how ignorant it sounds. WHY would you not tip an owner? You are not tipping to add to their income, you are tipping to show your appreciation for a job well done (or not). If your groomer owns her own business, they do a good job and your pleased, then why not? Some of us OWNERS may use our tips for continued educational opportunities or to purchase better tools/supplies/equipment. Maybe even to treat ourselves to a much needed massage or accupunture treatment, after a long hard week of physical work. All of these things are so we can continue to offer our grooming services to our wonderful clients. 

Tip as you will, but don't discriminate just because the OWNER may be grooming your dog!


----------



## Moxzii (Mar 30, 2010)

I personally agree that all groomers, owner or not, should be tipped if the groom is done how you like, & in relation to your bill. I had a woman come in about three weeks ago. She had two matted up Bichons & a very greasy & dirty Yorkie. She wanted the Bichons hand scissored & the Yorkie de-greased & put in a Schnauzer cut.

Her bill was almost $200. She was extremely pleased, saying her dogs never looked that good. When she came back, she tipped $3. Another groomer even did her other Bichon, which she knew when she came in. Call me whatever name in the book you want, but I personally, was insulted that she only tipped that little. And she had money, because her hair & nails were done the same day, her kids both had extremely large diamonds in her ears, & she drove away in a nice sports car.

And as a side note, it came out to 0.01% of her bill.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I tip my groomer a minimum of 20% and she also owns the shop. I appreciate her expertise, the cleanliness of the shop, how gentle she is with my dogs and her willingness to answer countless questions with patience and kindness. 

She also donates 10% of all grooming fees go to The Animal Angel Project & certified service dogs/therapy dogs groomed at no charge! I want to support her in these endeavors.

It never ceases to amaze me that she is surprised when I pay her and tell her to keep all of it - no change needed. She always seems amazed at the 20% tip even though she has been grooming for many years. I don't get it - why isn't a nice tip the norm???


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

The subject of tipping or not tipping is a hot debate on many forums it seems.

I was a manicurist for 20 years and was taught by the best in the business IMO. You could not even work for this lady unless you took her course on how to do acrylic nails her way, which was very thin and natural-looking acrylic nails, even after going through manicuring classes and getting certified. This lady did the nails of many celebrities, a few of which I got to meet when I worked at her Beverly Hills salon on Wednesdays (she had two different salons). It never failed to amaze me how I got better tips in her little hometown salon than I did in the Beverly Hills salon. 

One lady I worked on for over 2 hours (she wanted extremely long nails) used to be a manicurist herself. She was very pleasant and seemed more than overjoyed with the work I did, as was I. Her bill came out to $60, and she tipped me a *big fat nothing*! I stood there for a few seconds with my jaw dropped open. Being in the business herself, I was rather insulted that she did not tip me. 

Now that I'm older and, hopefully, wiser, just about nothing shocks me anymore.

One thing that makes me laugh, though, is seeing tip jars in most self-serve places. I was at a serve yourself yogurt shop that just opened up where you get your own cup, fill it yourself with yogurt and add your own toppings. Then you take it to the register to pay a ridiculously expensive amount of money. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw a tip jar right next to the register. I mean...come on! Aside from you cutting up the toppings and making sure the yogurt machine is full and ringing me up, I'm practically doing your job for you, and you expect a tip? Blew my mind!!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I have also noticed in the years of grooming that your average to middle class clients are the biggest tippers. I haven't quite figured out why either, but it's definitely appreciated.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

The sentiment is that if you're self employed, you're your own boss and don't have to hand your money over to a boss for to then be issued a salary. 

The yogurt tipping story is absurd but not as much as my story. I went to Mexico a couple of years ago and you have to take a ferry to get to this island. On the ferry, you get these people taking your picture whether you want them to or not and then they try to sell it to you. That's fine and all, even if they were a bit annoying. But at the end of the ferry ride, a voice comes over the loud speaker and tells us that we should tip the people who are taking our pictures and trying to sell them to us.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I work for someone who owns her own shop and she works very very hard for the money she earns. She also does an excellent job grooming dogs so I don't see why I should get tipped and she shouldn't just because she's the business owner.

She pays the rent, buys all of the product, pays the bills, pays for advertising, etc... and she gets to keep whatever small amount is left over after all of the bills have been taken care of.

While this might be easy for shops that have 3-4 groomers or have been in business for years, it isn't for her. I know she struggles and i'm her only other groomer currently.

So, while I understand why some people don't tip business owners I think they should. They work harder than anybody else.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

My money, my opinion. You're free to have a different opinion than me but this is how I feel and disperse my money.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> The sentiment is that if you're self employed, you're your own boss and don't have to hand your money over to a boss for to then be issued a salary.


This logic is lost on me...

Isn't the owner providing essentially the exact same service based product to the client as any other groomer? Do they work just as hard to make their clients happy and in turn get them to return? Is their expertise an less appreciated because they own the business?

I like to tip - it lets my groomer know how much I (and my dogs) really appreciate her in a practical way. It makes me happy to make her feel good about her hard work.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

> She pays the rent, buys all of the product, pays the bills, pays for advertising, etc... and she gets to keep whatever small amount is left over after all of the bills have been taken care of.


That's not the case everywhere. I've come across quite a few places where the employees have to buy their own products and equipment.

If the owner needs the tip, then they can just up their price to cover it. Employees usually don't have the option to do that.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, everyone is entitled to their opinion, but that's exactly what it is AN OPINION, not a RULE. An opinion can be based on whatever bass-ackward way of thinking you wish, I suppose, just like those who don't tip at all.

Honestly, TIPS are not an expected source of income (for me), but they are genuinely appreciated. Some times a TIP comes in the form of a small gift, lunch, goodies, etc and even those are most precious to me  My clients are very generous be it monetarily or with tokens of appreciation and while I am touched they care so much, I would not love them less if they stopped tipping tomorrow.

I understand times are hard and yes, my prices are not the cheapest in town nor do I count on TIPS to add to the bank account, but the misguided idea of not tipping some one simply because they are the "owner" is just rediculous. 

Surely, MsM, in your extensive experience, you must be right! However, since you are trying to become a groomer/owner, perhaps one day you'll have the opportunity to NOT get tipped simply because you are an "owner" and it will all become clear.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I guess some people don't realize when they're on someone's ignore list.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 16, 2009)

This thread has been reported. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and counter opinion (is there even such a term?) but please, do it in a respectful manner. If someone is countering your opinion or questioning your opinion, you have every right to not answer and just ignore it. 

I own a choco lab. She doesn't get groomed in the manner that a poodle would get groomed. I will say this however... anytime I'm taking her to get pampered, we'll tip according to the service and politeness of the staff. It's something I will do whether it's for my dog or for myself (hair stylist, restaurant). I've had bad food at restaurants before but the waiter/waitress was amazing and we gave them a great tip. 

I've had completely delicious Iron Chef quality food before with staff service that left a lot to be desired and we didn't tip as well. Nothing anyone says to me will make me want to tip more or less. Unless you're my wife. That's a completely different story altogether.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Think of it like this.

Regardless if the groomer is self employeed, the owner, or part of a business, your groomer gets pooped on, peed on, shot anal glands at, has to deal with absolutely psychotic dogs, gets bit, scratched, and has to please owners that absolutely neglect their dogs.

I get 50% of the amount of the groom. The place I work at does not do cash back, nor does it allow a tip to be written on the credit card slip. All my tips currently are going towards getting the LASIK correction surgery I've been wanting to get for years. My tipping clients I will fit in even if I'm overbooked since they go out of their way to let me know they appreciate my work.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Just wanted to add a little brag... 

Yesterday, one of my clients gave me the nicest TIP. I big vase of beautiful FLOWERS! LOVE LOVE LOVE my clients <3


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

Cameo said:


> Just wanted to add a little brag...
> 
> Yesterday, one of my clients gave me the nicest TIP. I big vase of beautiful FLOWERS! LOVE LOVE LOVE my clients <3


That's awesome! I would love that too!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

There's a woman that comes in, doesn't ask for any groomer specifically, who's a professional baker. She tips in baked treats. It's a fight whoever gets her dogs, basically whoever picks up the call takes the dogs then and there lol. I've never, ever had a brownie that good in my life.

I once also was tipped with 10 pounds of zucchini. My boss checks the dog out since I'm bathing another, she walks back laughing, holding this bag of green things, then starts busting up laughing. I found out shortly after she was able to talk, and laughed my butt off too.

It was nice, it was just so ODD.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

*repeated below*


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> There's a woman that comes in, doesn't ask for any groomer specifically, who's a professional baker. She tips in baked treats. It's a fight whoever gets her dogs, basically whoever picks up the call takes the dogs then and there lol. I've never, ever had a brownie that good in my life.
> 
> I once also was tipped with 10 pounds of zucchini. My boss checks the dog out since I'm bathing another, she walks back laughing, holding this bag of green things, then starts busting up laughing. I found out shortly after she was able to talk, and laughed my butt off too.
> 
> It was nice, it was just so ODD.


eats healthy hahah  How I wish tipping is in the mind of the customer over here! I am glad that they don't ask for discount, not to hope for a tip!

However, there is one customer that always sits in while she waits for her dogs to be done, she will buy some drinks and snacks for us. Sweet!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I LOVE food tips! Over Christmas we had everything from home baked cookies and one guy brought in a brisket! It was also the best brisket i've ever tasted in my entire life.

I almost prefer the edible tips. I'm usually starving while working anyway. 

I love to bake and always have something homemade on hand. I have often brought cookies to my hairdresser and even made some healthy cookies and brought them for everyone at the gym I attend with a little card including the nutrition facts. They loved them!

Cameo, flowers are a wonderful gift! How nice of your client to think of you. I think the strangest tip i've ever received..or rather the entire shop received were a bag of fuji apples. Luckily Fuji are my favorite type.

Also, I don't understand why this post was reported. If someone can't handle opinions maybe they should re-think joining a forum.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

In another thread on this forum someone brought up an excellent point: if the owner grooms your dog and knows you aren't gonna tip her, should she feel justified in charging an additional $10? That seems to be the argument you are making, that if she feels she deserves more, she should charge more.

In every shop i've ever worked at, groomers had the base price per dog and were free to charge additional fees per their time spent on dematting, brushing, scissoring, or special handling. So in a sense, yes, employees can set their own prices sometimes.

I wrote an article about tipping your groomed here: Tipping Your Dog’s Groomer FunkyPuppy


----------



## Phyrra (Jun 11, 2010)

My groomer usually charges about $80 for my spoo and I normally tip her $20. If she's doing something more complex I'll tip higher, as well. She lets my dog hang out with her and play with her dogs while she's there, and my dog loves it.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I generally tip $10-15. I used to pay $65 and would tip $15 on a tougher day (i.e. back from camping...her first groom there...holidays). I am now paying (because I am so happy to find a new person - yay!) $75. Frankly, it's a budget-stretcher but I am tipping $15, which I just realized works out to 20%. And I'm so freaking grateful to find her and $75 is *CHEAP* here.

I tipped the last bad one $10 on a $90 b/c I'm a sucker.

Owner or not owner does not affect how I tip. I adored our groomer in S. Cal and she was part-owner of the place. They also had separate shampoo people...I'm wondering if they get a portion of the tips, too? I think they would do the easier grooming clients, but never my Standard.


----------

